# Mulder's Pups



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Gorgeous picture of Wilson. He is a very handsome boy.


----------



## Jim Cahill (Mar 5, 2009)

good looking pup


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

Very Handsome!

Griff is a Mulder Grandson.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Aww what a handsome boy he is!


----------



## shortcake23 (Aug 15, 2008)

Aww, how cute! He's gorgeous!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Griffyn'sMom said:


> Very Handsome!
> 
> Griff is a Mulder Grandson.


Gransons are welcome! It amazes me how many Mulder offspring there really are. He's still having a good time!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Here's Tucker! He is a Broadway/Pebwin Pup. His Mom is Sam and his Dad is Mulder. Tucker is filled with action and adventure. He's such a trouble maker and makes us laugh every single day.








​


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Wow Kimm, that's a great picture, I love the way the backlighting from the sun on his fur frames him. He's beautiful, they all are!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

sameli102 said:


> Wow Kimm, that's a great picture, I love the way the backlighting from the sun on his fur frames him. He's beautiful, they all are!


Thank you...the photo is an old one and taken with a very simple camera. Tucker happened to enter through the propped open backdoor into the hallway and the sun was reflecting off the door or the snow. I think it's a winter photo. I still can't believe I took that photo. I do wish I got his other ear into the shot.:


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Here's Tess. She's Wilson's sister and also a Broadway/Pebwin pup (Jewels-Mulder). She's a really sweet dog, always looking for fun and play.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Zoom - a Mulder daughter -


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Wow, all gorgeous...makes me want a Mulder's pup!


----------



## rappwizard (May 27, 2009)

I knew he went back to Derby--didn't realize he also went back to Strider--that's some pedigree--Mulder is one fantastic sire too.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

There is something about Tess that reminds me of Tucker at times.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

Pardon my little knowledge about Goldens but who is Mulder? I tried google but for some odd reason i couldn't find anything helpful


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

http://www.simplesite.com/pebwin/6810422

This will help!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Kimm said:


> There is something about Tess that reminds me of Tucker at times.


Their coats look a lot alike, from what I can see.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I didn't know Mulder was so accomplished until I recieved either a phone call or an email from Rose and Kathy telling me to watch the Westminster. All they said was Tucker's Dad is representing all the Goldens...Tucker had only been with us a short period of time when Mulder took BIB in 2004. 

When we went looking for a second Golden I wanted to be sure I brought home a dog with clearances. This was after not be able to find a dog in rescue at the time. I was hoping to avoid what we went through with Shadow. We brought home a crazy soon to be one year old and he's brought us great joy.


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

such beautiful dogs!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Pointgold said:


> Zoom - a Mulder daughter -


 I see Wilson in Zoom!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I absolutely adore Mulder and love his pedigree. I actually bred to him once, a long time ago but unfortunately no puppies (bad timing on the part of the bitch's co-owner)  Creed is his half-brother though, and I hope to have another pup with Mulder in his/her pedigree in the future.


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

Mulder daughter "Eden"









Mulder granddaughter "Gemma"









Mulder granddaughter "Summer"









...and Mulder himself during his bath Tuesday 5/18 at 10 years young!








(a little less than thrilled!)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Aww...Welcome! You'd have thought I was nuts watching Mulder at the Westminster in 2004. I kept saying, "Tucker! There's your Dad!" LOL


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

chipstone said:


> Mulder daughter "Eden"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Chipstone thank you for posting Mulder himself! That's awsome!!!!


----------



## Griffyn'sMom (Mar 22, 2007)

OMG! Mulder's Mom signed up! He is magnificent and is producing beautiful offspring!

I get so many positive comments on Griff - he does catch the eye when on the trail. It's in the genes!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

These are all beautiful goldens!


----------



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

What gorgeous dogs.........and I absolutely love Eden!!! My favorite name for a female....


----------



## chipstone (May 24, 2010)

I am not Mulder's owner (Berna), although I'm one of his close friends!  He's a fantastic dog with an incredible personality. I just love him to death and what he produces.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

Apollo - a Mulder son bred by myself.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Apollo is very handsome!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

I don't think that all goldens look alike but I'm begining to change my mind! Apollo and Wilson have the same eyes.... LOL I feel as though I see Wilson or Tess in almost every Mulder son or daughter.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

You can usually see something in another Golden that makes you immediately go check k9data too see if you got it right!


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but I missed it the first time around.

Given Mulders unfortunate passing, I thought it would be good to wake it up.

This is Gilmour, one of Mulders Grandkids. He turned 2 years old today.

It's just a quick shot I took before work


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Mulder goldens are beautiful. I'm sorry to hear that Mulder passed away.

Happy Birthday Gilmour. You look super cute in this pic.


----------

